# Newbie



## kay_in_california (Apr 21, 2021)

Hello! My husband and I have a good marriage, but I sometimes question *too* many things in our marriage. Reading some posts already have relaxed my crazy brain.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

kay_in_california said:


> Hello! My husband and I have a good marriage, but I sometimes question *too* many things in our marriage. Reading some posts already have relaxed my crazy brain.


Welcome!


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello Kay!


----------

